# Best way to upgrade ports



## artvolk (Nov 11, 2009)

Good day!

I'm planning to upgrade from 7.1 to 7.2. My ports were last updated with portsnap 5 monthes ago. 

After performing the upgrade from 7.1 to 7.2 I'll want to update ports using portsnap and do the following:

1. Upgrade one or two ports that I need newer versions (as far as 
I understand all dependencies should be upgraded too).

2. Upgrade each and every other ports when the server will have spare time.

Please advice which tool to use to perform (1). portmanager, portupgrade?

What things I should care about to make this process smooth?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lyuts (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm using portmaster and I;m happy with it.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 11, 2009)

There isn't really a best tool for ports. Users just choose one of ports-mgmt/portmaster, ports-mgmt/portupgrade, and ports-mgmt/portmanager out of personal preference.

Remember to check /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating ports.


----------



## artvolk (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks, guys! 

How safe is to be "partially-updated", so to have latest ports in /usr/ports/ but not all installed software update to these versions?


----------



## renice (Nov 11, 2009)

artvolk said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys!
> 
> How safe is to be "partially-updated", so to have latest ports in /usr/ports/ but not all installed software update to these versions?



ports-mgmt/portaudit

```
# portaudit -Fda
```


----------



## artvolk (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry, 

I mean 'safe' not in terms of security (but thanks for portaudit tip anyway ), but if I can upgrade the other ports later?

Thanks!


----------



## lyuts (Nov 12, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## artvolk (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks! I'll try it.


----------

